# Muslim ladies - Bumps & Babies



## Dibley (Mar 26, 2006)

Happy chatting ladies 

Love Dibley


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2008)

Dibley,

thankyou soo much....


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2008)

*THE VIRTUES OF PREGNANCY*​
· When a woman is pregnant with a child, all the angels will make Istighfar (repentance) on her behalf. Allah SWT will, for each day of her pregnancy, write for her 1000 good deeds and erase from her 1000 bad deeds.

· When a pregnant woman starts to feel the pain from contractions, Allah SWT will write in her records as someone who is doing jihad (spiritual or physical struggle) in His path.

· When a woman becomes pregnant by her husband and he is pleased with her, she obtains the reward of a person engaging in fasting for Allah SWT and a person spending the night in ibaadah (worship).

· A woman from the time of pregnancy until childbirth and weaning the baby, is like the Mujahid (someone fighting in the path of Allah, swa) who is stationed on the frontiers of the Islamic land. If she dies during this period, she dies the death of a shahid (martyr).

· Two raka'at salaat performed by a pregnant woman is better than 80 raka'at salaat performed by a non-pregnant woman.

· A woman who is pregnant gets the reward of fasting during the day and of doing ibaadah (worship) during the nights.

· A woman who gives birth gets the reward of 70 years of salaat (prayer) and fasting. For each vein that feels pain, Allah SWT gives her the reward of one accepted hajj (Pilgrimage to Makkah).

· If the woman dies within 40 days of giving birth, she will die as a shahid (matyr).

(Hadith)......."A woman that dies in her virginity or during her pregnancy or at the time of birth or thereafter (in nifaas) will attain the rank of a martyr"

Nabi(salalaallahu alayhi wassallam) is reported to have also said ".......When her labour pains commence, the inhabitants of the earth and the sky are unaware of the stores of comfort that are prepared for her. When she delivers and breast feeds her child, then she will be granted a reword for every gulp of milk, if she had to remain awake during the night for the sake of the child, she will receive the reword of emancipating seventy slaves in the path of Allah Ta'ala. O Salaamat! Do you know who these women are? They are pious, upright, with a delicate nature yet obedient to their husbands and not ungrateful to them"

  ​


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

were are you ladies    ..............


----------



## Fiffi (Aug 15, 2003)

Salaams everyone.. and like Barbie said where are you? 

sorry I have been AWOL for so long. Had a really nasty 'bout of illness and am still not fully 100%. DH also caught it in the end so it has been a whole household of illness. Couldnt even go out and enjoy the sunshine. 

Hope all of you are keeping well. Must confess havent read all the posts but will be back to read all your news.  Btw, to those of you who know that we were thinking about doing another tx, we have decided that we are not going to tx anymore. I just  cannot go through the roller-coaster ride of an IVF again and DH is happy with my decision. So looks as if DD is going to be our only child...must remember not to spoil her lol

hugs
F
xx


----------

